# Bmw 5 series uber/lyft



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

hello everyone

Is it worth selling my 2014 3 series on uber its regular x on lyft its lyft & premier which is in 1 year i got only 3 requests 2 of them canceled on me 1 of them was good

So idea is , should i sell my 3 series add little money and get 5 series so on uber i can pick up better rides think it eligible for more than uberx
Ps location is MIAMI

What are your thoughts about this please

Thank you in advance


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

First of all I would be positive that I could accept more ride types with the new car before I bought it

I drive an suv that qualifies for x and xl rides. (in ft Myers). When I am accepting anything I almost never get an xl request. But if I choose to accept xl only I have to wait longer, but I usually get a ride. 

At the end of the day if I’m taking x rides and xl or xl rides only, things tend to even out. 

If I was swapping cars I’d look for something that qualifies for two ride types other than x, For example in my market, select and xl and in Miami lux and xl or xl and lux suv

A bmw 5 series is (lux and x) will probably not be any different than your Lyft experience


While I’m talking to someone from Miami. I have a question. 

Has your business fallen way off after Easter? Here in fort myers and Naples things Have dried up completely


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't think making any vehicle purchase specifically for Uber will be worth it.

Say you spend $13k on a 5 series and pay $800 or so in taxes and document fees. You'd have to be making much more with the upgraded car to recoup the taxes alone. I'm sure the gas mileage is less with the 5 vs the 3 also. My vote is that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

henrygates said:


> I don't think making any vehicle purchase specifically for Uber will be worth it.
> 
> Say you spend $13k on a 5 series and pay $800 or so in taxes and document fees. You'd have to be making much more with the upgraded car to recoup the taxes alone. I'm sure the gas mileage is less with the 5 vs the 3 also. My vote is that it wouldn't be worth it.


Plus, I think that often times when selling one car to buy another, you could get lower than market value for the old car but pay above for the new one, especially if you are going through a car dealer. IMHO once you own a car it's usually worth more to you (in usage you can get from it) than the money you'll get from a buyer.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Just do uber/lyft with whatever you have, this is a business you dont want to find yourself upside down on car value and it will because you're racking up so many mileage. And PLEASE stop spoiling uber for letting them pay you pennies for your LUXURY BRAND vehicle. If you're doing UberX only, an used prius would be best with its affordable cost to operate, you get to maximize profit margin. If you gotta go luxury, why not go XL too, get a black Lincoln MKT.


----------



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> Just do uber/lyft with whatever you have, this is a business you dont want to find yourself upside down on car value and it will because you're racking up so many mileage. And PLEASE stop spoiling uber for letting them pay you pennies for your LUXURY BRAND vehicle. If you're doing UberX only, an used prius would be best with its affordable cost to operate, you get to maximize profit margin. If you gotta go luxury, why not go XL too, get a black Lincoln MKT.


I like that, yes thats the best option but in other hand you think spending 10 hrs a day lol wont survive in prius



oldfart said:


> First of all I would be positive that I could accept more ride types with the new car before I bought it
> 
> I drive an suv that qualifies for x and xl rides. (in ft Myers). When I am accepting anything I almost never get an xl request. But if I choose to accept xl only I have to wait longer, but I usually get a ride.
> 
> ...


Its starting to be dead here as well, thats why in airport now you see queue up to 350-400 people ( ford lauradale ) dont like mia airport tired of those short rides


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

oldfart said:


> First of all I would be positive that I could accept more ride types with the new car before I bought it
> 
> I drive an suv that qualifies for x and xl rides. (in ft Myers). When I am accepting anything I almost never get an xl request. But if I choose to accept xl only I have to wait longer, but I usually get a ride.


Just curious,

If you accept an uber x ride, and they show up with five pax what do you do? Do you take all of them for the uber x fare, or tell them uber x is for four passengers only?

The reason I ask is because I suspect that a lot of cancellations are pax with more than four passengers looking for a free upgrade.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You take them, then send a message to Uber that they had too many passengers. They'll adjust the rate to XL.

Mentioning that you have dash cam footage to prove the # of passengers helps I assume.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Speedy1 said:


> I like that, yes thats the best option but in other hand you think spending 10 hrs a day lol wont survive in prius
> 
> Its starting to be dead here as well, thats why in airport now you see queue up to 350-400 people ( ford lauradale ) dont like mia airport tired of those short rides


How long does it take to work through that queue?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

get Acura MDX.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Get Lincoln MKT if you can find a 7 seater 2012+ for 4 digits


----------

